# A big favour to ask from the pianists here



## Aurum

Hi all!
I have a big favour to ask from the piano players here. It's about the music from the *1st scene from Swan Lake *- (starts around 3:00) 




The thing is that I esecially like the way it is played *on the piano *in the movie Black Swan: (starts around 6:40 when Nina's ballet class begins) https://www.vbox7.com/play:e76a82a2 but I can't find it played on the piano anywhere on the net. It's not even included in the film's soundtrack!

What I wanna ask you guys is - *can you play this piece* on the piano and upload it on youtube or smth so we can all enjoy a cover of this beautiful and incredibly underrated part of Tchaykovski's ballet? 
I suppose it would be a hard work but I'm sure it will be worth it!


----------



## Pugg

Once on You tube the whole world can see it, sorry, no can do.


----------



## Aurum

That was my point actually, Pugg. I think it would be nice if this piece was available in more variants, just like other parts of Swan Lake are (like Odile's coda or the Pas de deux-s or the famous theme from the ballet, they all have various covers that appeal to different people's tastes). 
So? Anyone?


----------

